# Loc-On Treestands are Back in Business.....



## TOW (Nov 18, 2004)

*YAHOOOO!!*

The very best treestand company ever is back in business...

LOC-ONS.......you can't beat them....

http://www.locontreestandsllc.com/index.php


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 22, 2004)

Tow, I agree I love a Loc-On stand. Loc-On was my first manufactured stand. I have the WindWalker, Lem, Spirit and their ladder stand. I'm heading to their site right now to check them out.  YYEEEEHHAAAWWWW


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 22, 2004)

Alright just got off the site I see all my old favorites are still being manufactured. I had seen the HighStyle before they had went out of business. I was looking for it this year when I heard they had went out of business. That was a disappointment but not anymore. I still would like to try out that HighStyle stand.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=159613

Sportsmans Guide had the Lems on sale for $34.00. I bought one to go with the old one I have been using. They are one of my favorite stands to use if I have to carry it far. They even added padding to the front of the seat bar,a modification that most users did themselves before.

I say HAD because they are showing out of stock right now. The stock number is LX4K-85553 in case you want to check back.

If you are looking for a good way to get into your stand and still pack easily, check out the Rapid rails.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=170230&pn=6


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 23, 2004)

I see they have moved, originally they were located in Greensboro, NC. I only know this because I am originally from that area. I must admit I am happy to see this. I have spent more time in a Lem than any other treestand. I will definately have a Limit or Windwalker before next season. These darn Mountains of North GA are killing me with these slabs of Iron I have been hunting out of. Not to mention hiking in a treelouge.


----------



## TOW (Nov 23, 2004)

The Lem on the Sportsmen's Guide doesn't look like the ones on the Loc-On page. Maybe it is a left over form the old company?

They are sold out anyway..


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 23, 2004)

Dang good price on that Lem that stand is rated I believe for 300#. The WindWalker is a great stand for packing it weighs in just under 6#. It is a small stand but its all you need, a place to sit and stand when needed. I have killed some deer out of mine and I weigh about 225. I leave that stand up in Minn. so when I get up there to bow hunt I have a stand there. I sent Loc-On an e-mail last nite commending them on a great job. They did reply with a thank you. I would venture to say its probably under new owner ship seeing that it is in Ohio now. They did say they where coming out with a new ladder stand for next year.


----------

